
Should Parents of Children with Severe Disabilities Be Allowed to Stop Growth? - teslacar
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/27/magazine/should-parents-of-severely-disabled-children-be-allowed-to-stop-their-growth.html?_
======
ars
This seems like one of those things that until you actually experience, you
have no right to form an opinion.

I suspect that if all those people against it actually took care of an adult
disabled person, they would rapidly change their position.

------
seaknoll
If our country gave more assistance to caregivers of the disabled I might have
more of a problem with this, but as it is I think that, while not ideal and
ideally a last resort, everyone should MTOFB if a family decides this is what
they need to do to provide the best care for their child.

------
John23832
I'm really conflicted by this.

On one hand, I understand the intent. Severely mentally and/or physically ill
people get treated horribly. So in order to be able to tend to them as long as
possible, their family may want to... put them in that state. It's an act of
compassion in order to take good care of them, like pretty much nobody else
would.

On the other hand, oh my god this is invasive. I feel there are so many other
things that are wrong with this, but the only word I can come to right now is
"invasive".

My higher thinking understands the logic, but my gut won't allow me to agree
with it.

~~~
mwcampbell
Remember that your visceral reaction was shaped by evolution in an environment
that was very different from modern civilization. So I'd say go with your
higher thinking.

------
kahrkunne
Fucking hell no. This is one of the most atrocious things I've read in a long
time. It's deeply unethical, immoral, and a massive violation of bodily
integrity.

It's horrible and shocking that this is allowed.

